# La Pavoni Europiccalo just died



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi.

I bought a brand new La Pavoni europiccola around xmas and I think it may have just died.

Yesterday the shower screen fell down and was hanging out the bottom so I just pushed it back up.

Today I turned the machine on and water poured out the attached portafilter and steam escaped out the emergency release valve, draining the full tank.

Any idea whats going on and what I can try to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't it under warranty?


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Fair point. I emailed the shop I bought it from.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

The shop told me to take the basket out the pf and twist the pf into the machine in the usual manner which should push it back into place.

I did and the machine seems to be working again.

Weird!


----------



## fix4me (May 5, 2014)

Hah! I had the same problem with my Europiccola!


----------

